
DataFrame use Anti-Pattern (2018) - joshlk
http://devanla.com/posts/do-not-create-that-dataframe.html
======
joshlk
I have frequently fallen into this pattern before. I generally saw DataClasses
and NamedTuples akin to Structs and thats why C++/Java programmers used them.
However, I know see their advantages

